

iCloud Services Down - techinsidr
http://www.apple.com/support/icloud/systemstatus/

======
toyg
The WSJ was right then! New MBPr is crashing the intertubes!
[http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2012/06/11/cios-beware-new-
macbook-...](http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2012/06/11/cios-beware-new-macbook-pro-
will-be-a-bandwidth-hog/)

Somebody reset the Internet Switch, quick!

------
Xuzz


~~~
Achshar
offtopic: Ok how can one make an empty comment?

~~~
chao-
Various unicode control characters do not show up. The list of unicode
characters that can be used in an obnoxious manner on internet forums is so
long that it is almost impossible to do right.

My go-to is the Cyrillic Millions sign, which is intended for use in bi-
directional text. For an example, copy the line below and paste it into a
browser text area and try typing off the end:

"This is ‫‬‭‮‪‫‬‫‬‭‮‪‫‬‭‮".ti od ew woh

~~~
Achshar
I can't even copy it, let alone type at the end of it. When i reach a little
less than halfway through, it breaks off and selects the other half. This is
interesting. I am guessing, there is a hidden unicode character that breaks of
the selection.

------
cicloid
Besides anecdotal evidence, how could I check the status of the service?

EDIT: It seems I wasnt clear enough... How could I check by __myself __if the
service is down, if I depend of it...

~~~
eevilspock
Did you click on the link?

~~~
cicloid
And it seems I was not clear enough on my previous comment; How can I test by
__myself __the status of the service. I don't know, maybe an API endpoint,
what host to ping, something, to be able to discard network connection
problems, etc.

~~~
amirmc
If an Apple-owned website says that an Apple-owned service is down, I'd take
it on faith that the service is down. I wouldn't consider it mere "anecdotal
evidence".

